# Probably a Los Cause.. BUTTT



## playedout (Feb 17, 2010)

i am looking for an old amp....i have looked high and low, but cannot locate one or two "working" ones......

the amp im looking for is the mid 90's Black "Pyramid GOLD SERIES" 600 watt amp..model number "PB600". looking for these amps to re-create my first sytem from high school in 94, in a retro restore of an old camaro im building... ive searched craigslist to no avail...found one on ebay for 35 bux and bought it, but have yet to recieve it.....got lucky and located one in a pawn shop locally, for 45, but turned out two channels dont work, so i got it for 20....... anyhow..anyhelp that i could get in locating one or two of these would be much appreciated.... id love to find the other two amps in the series.. (the 300 watt, and the 150 watt) but my main focus is the 600.....thanks in advance..i can get pictures if it helps...just gotta figure out how to post them,...(new to this site)


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

this is not the classifieds section newb.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

personnally i would keep the old chassis and try to fit a better amp in it


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol, I had a 2ch one of those way back I ran subs with, really it was not that bad. I have one like in the photo but its not a pyramid....I'm sure the same thing inside though. I took it apart to fix it then figured out it worked unlike I was told, I should put it back together I suppose. Has a million screws in it.


----------



## playedout (Feb 17, 2010)

I realize this isn't the classifieds, I apologize for that, but as I said..classifieds wont work for me on tis hunt so I chose to ask all the hardcore serious people if they had one laying round... I already have my competition stop in my Nissan with sixteen 12s, and eight 8s, six 1600 watt amps, four 300 watt amps, and two 4channel 250 watters... for 6.5" component sets..4 digital capacitors, and three onboard optimas yellow tops....
But Im loooking for these amps as a sentimental project for my body shop ... I'm sorry if I offended anyone by posting this request here... but figured I could get help from the lifers.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

That series of Pyramid amps did not suck, in fact they were tolerant of even the most idiotic users.

you likely won't find many here unless someone has them stashed, I have a couple but not in that series. But I'm hanging onto them as they were in my first car too  I can assure that there are SCORES of those things sitting on shelves in garages.


----------



## dodgeman70592 (Jun 16, 2009)

playedout said:


> I already have my competition stop in my Nissan with sixteen 12s, and eight 8s, six 1600 watt amps, four 300 watt amps, and two 4channel 250 watters... for 6.5" component sets..4 digital capacitors, and three onboard optimas yellow tops....
> .


 Oh my.....

What kind of Nissan is this in??? Do you have any room to sit in there?

BTW, good luck with the search, nice piece


----------



## playedout (Feb 17, 2010)

Its set up in a 97 nissan hardbody with a solid side reinforced topper... pretty basic stuff, just ALOT of it...was built as my DB drag truck back in 2001.. has a fairly simple 4.5 foot deep triangular compression chamber for the 12's, the 8's are walled behind the seats for extremely overdone midrange....nothing to fancy as i said..just alot of fun with ALOT of equipment i had around at the time.. was built mainly for the "wow" factor at first..then things just kinda got outta hand...lol


The Pyramid Series i seek is probably the MOST UNDERRATED series of amps there ever was..And there were only 3 amps in the series...ppl continually hear the name "pyramid" and run....which is understandable, because they did put out a multitude of pieces that were ...well..."less than desireable" to say the least..lol..i didnt even buy the amp i had to begin with..it was already in the car that was given to me on my 16th Bday ...i would have NEVER bought a pyramid...However the 600 watt i had easily brushed off 4 12s at 1/2 gain with out even slight warming...... which was great news for an amp that wasnt supposed to be stable at 2 ohms...lol 


im hoping to get lucky and grab up a couple...thanks for the looks and comments..


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't forget the pyramid pro made by PPI....


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

i know the feeling. My first system was a radio shack hu (sparkomatic build?), and a pair of coustic 160u amps. Later that year I dropped the $300 for a pioneer cassette unit with the removeable face. I thought about a rebuild or at least collect what i had just because. However if I were to rebuild then I would need an 82 tercel 4dr in blue with the 4spd.


----------



## Pillow (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool quest man!!! 

The broken amp you have can be repaired as well. So for $20 you might come out alright with a few dollars in repairs. 

Keep an eye on e-bay and car audio classifieds forum (oddly enough some old school gear pops up there). They will turn up.

Good luck!


----------



## Pillow (Nov 14, 2009)

Check it, PB1000:
Pyramid Gold Series Car Amp Model PB-1000 sub crossover - eBay (item 170446936021 end time Feb-22-10 15:52:02 PST)


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Dunno if that's int he same series or not, all the ones I remember were black and had the same heatsink... just longer or shorter.


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

Didn't I read somewhere Zed had something to do with a Pyramid series. Let me look around. I know I read this somewhere. I am getting old so my memory may be slipping.


----------



## playedout (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for the comments and help guys... ive been checking local classified ads, and even found a couple small time "old school" electronics repair shops here in town that im gonna go see if they may be able to help with the "2 channel"..lol and i hear that sometimes those small shops have inventory layin round from back in the day.....dunno if its tru, but cant hurt to check right?..lol  

oh by the way to the other poster....my first system was in an 86 Escort EXP, with two hubcaps missing..lol then i "upgraded it to an 84 Camaro RS.....
so for this rebuild i kinda Skipped the escort phase altogether and its goin straight into an 89 IROC..lol so im not 100% sticking with the Original story..lol


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

car audio repair centre, subwoofer reckoning, refurbished car audio,electronics repair hear they do good work


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Are you growing your mullet out too? :laugh::rimshot:


----------



## playedout (Feb 17, 2010)

nah...never was much on the mullet, but may consider bringin the ol FLATTOP back!!!ROFLMFAO!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

playedout said:


> nah...never was much on the mullet, but may consider bringin the ol FLATTOP back!!!ROFLMFAO!!:laugh::


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Good luck man


----------



## batman6 (Feb 11, 2010)

those amps are horriblee....LOL


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

contact tomtomjr on this forum.. You'd be surprised to see what he has !
He may be able to help you out.


----------



## playedout (Feb 17, 2010)

horrible as they may be..i still want them..lol if no one else likes them, then it shouldnt be to hard to talk ppl out of the ones they are using as wheel chocks in their garages..lol

thanks for the help!! ill see if i can locate tomtom...


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Its been a long time, but if I remember the PB300 was close to a linear power 1501. It certainly had more power than a 1002 LP. It got kind of bloated sounding when it clipped, so other amps were a little better for IB subs. LP did the same thing. It might have clipped a little more, but on subs there was not much difference. Also ran a coustic 150 and 300 back then, the pyramid was between them, but those old coustics were near as good as a LP. Ran a blaupunkt that worked better on IB and still have those, they were IC amps like some of the ADS were. They might have had a subsonic in them or similar, and were 2x60. The PB was not great but not crap either, it was quite good for the price. It was not quite as good on 6x9/etc, it would break up before reaching full power and you didn't hear that in subs....but still it was cheap and way better than other cheap amps I tried at the time. Just my $.01 using only my ears.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

batman6 said:


> those amps are horriblee....LOL


How do you figure? They were very solid from my experience, overrated? Yes, solid as all hell... damn straight!


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Those amps worked great. Used a lot of them in the late 70's to mid 80's Cutlass cars. Cut out the back deck, add a baffleboard, drop in 2 Petras 15's, add an Epicenter, and you were in business. Did a lot of them in the early 90's like this using the PB-600's. BUT, I do not have any of them. Sorry. For me, it was the best bang for the buck ampwise. Sorry, just don't have any here.


----------



## DBM_SF (Mar 1, 2010)

playedout said:


> so I chose to ask all the hardcore serious people if they had one laying round....


yeah, "hardcore serious" people have *Pyramid *stuff lying around everywhere, lol.


Not hatin, my first amp was a Pyramid also 

Good luck w/ the old-school project though, great idea. I recently dusted off my original Alpine 7909 CD deck and sold it to a customer for an old-school install


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I sold mine years ago after a guy begged me for an amp, and I just didn't use it anymore.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

I checked my local craigslist and just came up with a pyramid shaped executive stereo....sorry.


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

This think sure is close
Pyramid rp 600 amp 2 crossovers jensen amp monster cable

This search engine works well

Search Tempest - The EASY way to search Craigslist!


----------



## playedout (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol...Ok so "Hardcore Serious" was probably a bad choice of words. AND GRAMMAR....lol maybe .."lifelong Enthusiasts"..hahaha..

anyhow thanks for all the help guys! I've located 3 more, ( 1 in Canada, and 2 over 500 miles away) hopefully i can get the guys to cut me a deal without thinking im an african banker trying to run a scam on them for their amp!! LOL 

appreciate all your help guys! Keep in mind if ya ever see one anywhere..I will buy as many as i can find..thanks!


----------



## Kush5874 (Aug 11, 2015)

Aha I have one I use on a day to day basis


----------



## Kush5874 (Aug 11, 2015)

playedout said:


> i am looking for an old amp....i have looked high and low, but cannot locate one or two "working" ones......
> 
> the amp im looking for is the mid 90's Black "Pyramid GOLD SERIES" 600 watt amp..model number "PB600". looking for these amps to re-create my first sytem from high school in 94, in a retro restore of an old camaro im building... ive searched craigslist to no avail...found one on ebay for 35 bux and bought it, but have yet to recieve it.....got lucky and located one in a pawn shop locally, for 45, but turned out two channels dont work, so i got it for 20....... anyhow..anyhelp that i could get in locating one or two of these would be much appreciated.... id love to find the other two amps in the series.. (the 300 watt, and the 150 watt) but my main focus is the 600.....thanks in advance..i can get pictures if it helps...just gotta figure out how to post them,...(new to this site)




I use that exact one everyday


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kush5874 said:


> I use that exact one everyday


my dude.. this thread is 5 years old.


----------



## Bags (Jan 1, 2021)

playedout said:


> i am looking for an old amp....i have looked high and low, but cannot locate one or two "working" ones......
> 
> the amp im looking for is the mid 90's Black "Pyramid GOLD SERIES" 600 watt amp..model number "PB600". looking for these amps to re-create my first sytem from high school in 94, in a retro restore of an old camaro im building... ive searched craigslist to no avail...found one on ebay for 35 bux and bought it, but have yet to recieve it.....got lucky and located one in a pawn shop locally, for 45, but turned out two channels dont work, so i got it for 20....... anyhow..anyhelp that i could get in locating one or two of these would be much appreciated.... id love to find the other two amps in the series.. (the 300 watt, and the 150 watt) but my main focus is the 600.....thanks in advance..i can get pictures if it helps...just gotta figure out how to post them,...(new to this site)


Oo u still looking for that amp?....i got one fully functioning


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> my dude.. this thread is 5 years old.


and now its 11 years old lol.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

What is happening to this forum.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Jroo said:


> What is happening to this forum.


The stupid fuuking forum software keeps pushing ancient posts to the top. Unless you are specifically looking to avoid this you get dooped...


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> my dude.. this thread is 5 years old.



I'll see your 5, and raise to 10.


----------



## Tmtstudio (Jan 3, 2021)

playedout said:


> i am looking for an old amp....i have looked high and low, but cannot locate one or two "working" ones......
> 
> the amp im looking for is the mid 90's Black "Pyramid GOLD SERIES" 600 watt amp..model number "PB600". looking for these amps to re-create my first sytem from high school in 94, in a retro restore of an old camaro im building... ive searched craigslist to no avail...found one on ebay for 35 bux and bought it, but have yet to recieve it.....got lucky and located one in a pawn shop locally, for 45, but turned out two channels dont work, so i got it for 20....... anyhow..anyhelp that i could get in locating one or two of these would be much appreciated.... id love to find the other two amps in the series.. (the 300 watt, and the 150 watt) but my main focus is the 600.....thanks in advance..i can get pictures if it helps...just gotta figure out how to post them,...(new to this site)











Still works


----------



## bgkemb (3 mo ago)

playedout said:


> i am looking for an old amp....i have looked high and low, but cannot locate one or two "working" ones...... the amp im looking for is the mid 90's Black "Pyramid GOLD SERIES" 600 watt amp..model number "PB600". looking for these amps to re-create my first sytem from high school in 94, in a retro restore of an old camaro im building... ive searched craigslist to no avail...found one on ebay for 35 bux and bought it, but have yet to recieve it.....got lucky and located one in a pawn shop locally, for 45, but turned out two channels dont work, so i got it for 20....... anyhow..anyhelp that i could get in locating one or two of these would be much appreciated.... id love to find the other two amps in the series.. (the 300 watt, and the 150 watt) but my main focus is the 600.....thanks in advance..i can get pictures if it helps...just gotta figure out how to post them,...(new to this site)


 I have one


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

bgkemb said:


> I have one


This thread is 12 years old


----------



## jaycarroll7414 (27 d ago)

playedout said:


> i am looking for an old amp....i have looked high and low, but cannot locate one or two "working" ones...... the amp im looking for is the mid 90's Black "Pyramid GOLD SERIES" 600 watt amp..model number "PB600". looking for these amps to re-create my first sytem from high school in 94, in a retro restore of an old camaro im building... ive searched craigslist to no avail...found one on ebay for 35 bux and bought it, but have yet to recieve it.....got lucky and located one in a pawn shop locally, for 45, but turned out two channels dont work, so i got it for 20....... anyhow..anyhelp that i could get in locating one or two of these would be much appreciated.... id love to find the other two amps in the series.. (the 300 watt, and the 150 watt) but my main focus is the 600.....thanks in advance..i can get pictures if it helps...just gotta figure out how to post them,...(new to this site)


 I have the pb250 but I can’t find any info on it I have no idea what any of the specs are


----------

